# Input needed on design



## stuckinohio (May 3, 2017)

So, on my last kitless clicker most people didn't like the nose cone design.

How does this look? I still have to taper the clicker end.

Lewis


----------



## campzeke (May 3, 2017)

The nib end looks a little heavy to me. Maybe a longer taper would solve that. I would like to it with the tip on the out. That may help give us a better idea.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 3, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing after looking at it a while. Technically I still have to shorten the pen a little bit. Getting it roughed out before I fine tune it. The refill just peeks out a little bit, not to the proper length, so that won't help!

I have to be careful with adjustments on the nose cone because I hold it between centers to do the shaping. When i do that it slightly enlarges the hole on the nose cone where the refill protrudes. So I wait till the end to narrow it down. 

Thanks for the advice.

Lewis


----------



## robutacion (May 4, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> I was thinking the same thing after looking at it a while. Technically I still have to shorten the pen a little bit. Getting it roughed out before I fine tune it. The refill just peeks out a little bit, not to the proper length, so that won't help!
> 
> *I have to be careful with adjustments on the nose cone because I hold it between centers to do the shaping. When i do that it slightly enlarges the hole on the nose cone where the refill protrudes*. So I wait till the end to narrow it down.
> 
> ...



G'day mate,

Is there any particular reason why you need to finish the nose cone between centres...?  

You are just making the job harder for yourself, you can use any jaws that close enough to the pen diameter, the "pen jaws" would be great for that, they are only 2 Jaws but would do the job.

The only thing you would need would be to wrap a couple of layers of masking tape or even a piece of PVC to make a bushing to protect the blank when tightening.

Because the blank would be already drilled for the refill, use it to centre the blank with the aid of the tail stock, tighten the jaws and push the tails stock back.

Another thing that may help you to know/see where you are when shaping the nose is to put something that fits snug into the refill hole, about 1/2" out, this  way, you can see how far you can go, but very gently...!:biggrin:

Hope this helps...!

Cheers
George


----------



## stuckinohio (May 4, 2017)

George,

I never thought of using the pen blank jaws. I may give that a try. I have a collet chuck, but I don't have a bunch of different size collets. I might also invest in a few other sizes of collets.

Thank you. Good idea.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 4, 2017)

Here's what I came up with.


----------



## Curly (May 4, 2017)

That's the ticket! I've made pen from the same Cebloplast. Easy to work with and makes a nice scratch built pen. Are you leaving it clips or adding one later?


----------



## thewishman (May 4, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## stuckinohio (May 5, 2017)

Curly said:


> That's the ticket! I've made pen from the same Cebloplast. Easy to work with and makes a nice scratch built pen. Are you leaving it clips or adding one later?



I'm doing a clip, I just don't have any gold colored ones right now. Gotta get some ordered!

Chris, thank you for the compliment!

Lewis


----------



## robutacion (May 6, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> George,
> 
> I never thought of using the pen blank jaws. I may give that a try. I have a collet chuck, but I don't have a bunch of different size collets. I might also invest in a few other sizes of collets.
> 
> Thank you. Good idea.



Pleased to be of help...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (May 6, 2017)

Yes, I agree with Curly, a much better job/shape/size...!:biggrin:

I was thinking of this when I gave you my advice yesterday, I never did one of these pens and I wonder, to finish the refill nose to look as good/sharp as the one you've done, will it be prone to break the very ends if the person using the pen puts some pressure on the pen when writing..?? is the acrylic strong enough without a brass insert, one that would be just a tiny wider inner diameter than the refill end..?

This would off-course prevent the nose to be as "sharp" if the insert run right to the blank's end, as the brass wall diameter, would be at least 1/2 millimetre thick however, if left 5mm inside from the nose end, the insert would take any side pressure on the acrylic end, incurred while writing, still allowing the nose to be finished sharply as you did...?

I'm just thinking out loud, as I don't know that kit, these are just my observations based on what I've seen, I apologise if I'm wrong...!

Cheers
George


----------



## stuckinohio (May 6, 2017)

That's a valid question. It seems pretty strong, but I haven't done very many, so we'll see!

Lewis


----------



## bmachin (May 6, 2017)

Nice job Lewis.

Just my own view:  I think that the long cylinder  of this style of pen is really boring and needs to be broken up by a center band or something.  Not a criticism of you skills at all.

Bill


----------



## stuckinohio (May 6, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Nice job Lewis.
> 
> Just my own view:  I think that the long cylinder  of this style of pen is really boring and needs to be broken up by a center band or something.  Not a criticism of you skills at all.
> 
> Bill



No worry about criticizing my skills. They are in their infant stages right now, as far as kitless anyways!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 6, 2017)

Nice pen. I really like those click mechanisms. Richard Greenwald also sells a matching metal nose cone I've used.  Would give it a little more balance and durability I think.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 6, 2017)

BRobbins629 said:


> Nice pen. I really like those click mechanisms. Richard Greenwald also sells a matching metal nose cone I've used.  Would give it a little more balance and durability I think.



I'm going to be ordering from Richard again, and I had been eyeing the nose cones. Just seems like it becomes less - kitless!

Lewis


----------



## campzeke (May 6, 2017)

I like the final product much better.


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

I like your final product much better than the original. Good shape!
Using the brass or gold colored click mechanism, I'd like to see one with a brass nose cone. I think the colors would match great with that pen there! Possibly make yourself a second nose cone for that specific pen?  I think it would look great, not that it doesn't already though.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 13, 2017)

Funny you mention it.  I just finished today!


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 14, 2017)

YES!!! That's what i'm talking about.


----------

